# 1991 Yeti (Pro) FRO - Full Restoration



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I traded frames with fellow VRC'er Chef. He bought it new in 1991, rode it hard. My original intention was to build it back up and continue to ride it as is.
It had a seriously bad case of stuck bb with an extraction attempt somewhere along the line that was unsuccessful. 
Ultimately it required a frame builder and some heat to get it out. The paint was already on the tail end of acceptable, yellow was faded.
The Tange decal and integrated seat binder make it a Pro FRO, but it has the hand machined 'team' drop outs and pre-Pro FRO decals. As with a lot of Yeti bikes, its some quasi-transitional FRO/Pro FRO quirk.
But my size and classic team colors made it worth while restoring. I think I found a happy medium of classic Yeti, 'Team Racer', and a hint of Tomac in a rider friendly package.
It ended up cleaner than I'd originally designed in my head, but will still serve as a rider and won't be babied. Thanks to Chef for the opportunity to make this bike whole again, and Martin K/SSC for hooking me up with the stem, decals, and ferrules.

As I got the frame. Hard to see, but what's left of a Shimano UN BB is still in there:









After the shell was pulled. You can see where the previous attempt cut the threads a bit. The threads were chased and it was determined to be otherwise safe/usable, no rust or compromised tubing.









Back from paint and the start of decaling.









Mock with T-Disk.









And finally the end result.


















Team cut drop outs.









Team cut stem.













































This decal can also be seen on John Tomac's actual Yeti FRO. Not sure how I ended up with one, but it seemed an appropriate use for it.









The Build: 
Frame: Yeti FRO
Fork: AccuTrax
Rims: Mavic M261CD
Hubs: Shimano M732 XT
Quick Release: Ringle
Tires: OnZa Porc/Panaracer Smoke
Pedals: Shimano XT M737
Crank: Cook Bros RSR
Chain: Sram
Rear Cogs: Shimano HG90 XT
Bottom Bracket: Shimano UN71 XT
Front Derailleur: Shimano M735 XT
Rear Derailleur: Shimano M735 XT
Shifters: Shimano M732 XT
Handlebars: Answer Hyperlite
Grips: ODI Tomac Attack
Stem: Answer ATAC Team Cut
Headset: Chris King No Logo
Brake set: Shimano M732 XT
Brake levers: Shimano M733 XT
Saddle: Selle Italia Turbo
Seat Post: IRD
Paint: Team Desert Turq/Bright Yellow
Size: 17.5"
Serial #: 
Place of Origin: Durango, CO
Other: 25.5 lbs.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Very very nice. HOw does it ride?


----------



## onebignut (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks great! Who did you use to get the bottom bracket out and who did the paint?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice looking bike.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

Outstanding


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> Very very nice. HOw does it ride?


Around the neighborhood, great! Shake down rides are coming.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

onebignut said:


> Looks great! Who did you use to get the bottom bracket out and who did the paint?


Local journeyman Dale Saso got the BB out, Maas Bros did the paint.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Nice looking bike.





Henry Chinaski said:


> Outstanding


Thanks gentleman!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

WOW! Very nice. Keyesville?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

what's the deal the odd size ferrules? Does this one needs the hard to get ferrules?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Vader said:


> WOW! Very nice. Keyesville?


Yep! 



colker1 said:


> what's the deal the odd size ferrules? Does this one needs the hard to get ferrules?


Same ferrules that all early Yetis take. I just slide a 4mm ferrule inside the Yeti ferrule to compensate for the modern housing.


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

That looks damn nice Eric! Nice build, and your painters laid a nice smooth coat on that. Really impressive.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Masterful as usual Mr. Rumpferoonie.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Really nice job ER! Look forward to seeing it at K'ville in the spring!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Ace!

Good enough to give SSC and Ameybrook a run for their money.

So this is Tomac's actual race bike? Sweet!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice job sir, but I guess that goes without saying!

I'm curious. Been around the block, removed many a stuck part, but the cut threads? I'm plainly missing something. Obviously, it didn't work, so possibly not a good approach, but care to fill me in, as it sounds like you may have heard of that approach before. 

Still trying to figure out how cutting threads helps get a stuck cup out, since you can't access the threads with the cup in.....


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

I think whoever did it was trying to cut the fixed cup and went into the bottom bracket threads accidentally. The theory is you cut a small gap in the fixed cup and it will relieve the tension caused by the corrosion and allow the cup to be removed. It's risky and really a last ditch effort.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Ah, got it. 

Guess I'm spoiled. I was thinking cartridge Shimano BB, as you can't do that with one of those, and I know I can unstick a fixed cup easily. I'd have just opened the Campy tool kit and used the fixed cup tool, god I love that kit.....


----------



## profro (Mar 6, 2006)

Thats beautiful. I would love to have my 1994 back in all its restored glory.


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

Love that campy fixed cup tool, I swapped my kit for a Custom built frame years ago. I wish I still had it... There are a lot of smart ways to do it without the proper tool though. I think someone got desperate or impatient.



MendonCycleSmith said:


> Ah, got it.
> 
> Guess I'm spoiled. I was thinking cartridge Shimano BB, as you can't do that with one of those, and I know I can unstick a fixed cup easily. I'd have just opened the Campy tool kit and used the fixed cup tool, god I love that kit.....


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sick as usual Eric! Well done!

Even better that you ride your finely restored steeds like they were meant to be.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

well done. I know you hate doing restorations but that paint was beat and the majority of us agree with your decision to repaint! 

That looks beautiful.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Ace!
> 
> Good enough to give SSC and Ameybrook a run for their money.
> 
> So this is Tomac's actual race bike? Sweet!


Thanks DC! Means a lot coming from you and those guys do killer restos.

It has the same sticker as Tomac's....so...it must be! 



MendonCycleSmith said:


> Nice job sir, but I guess that goes without saying!
> 
> I'm curious. Been around the block, removed many a stuck part, but the cut threads? I'm plainly missing something. Obviously, it didn't work, so possibly not a good approach, but care to fill me in, as it sounds like you may have heard of that approach before.
> 
> Still trying to figure out how cutting threads helps get a stuck cup out, since you can't access the threads with the cup in.....





MattBallman said:


> I think whoever did it was trying to cut the fixed cup and went into the bottom bracket threads accidentally. The theory is you cut a small gap in the fixed cup and it will relieve the tension caused by the corrosion and allow the cup to be removed. It's risky and really a last ditch effort.





MendonCycleSmith said:


> Ah, got it.
> 
> Guess I'm spoiled. I was thinking cartridge Shimano BB, as you can't do that with one of those, and I know I can unstick a fixed cup easily. I'd have just opened the Campy tool kit and used the fixed cup tool, god I love that kit.....


What Matt said. It was a Shimano cartridge bb! They got part of it out, ended up cutting into some of the threads/bb shell and called it quits there. The rest of the BB was still in there when I got it. It was in a pretty fcuked up state.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

J_Westy said:


> Sick as usual Eric! Well done!
> 
> Even better that you ride your finely restored steeds like they were meant to be.





girlonbike said:


> well done. I know you hate doing restorations but that paint was beat and the majority of us agree with your decision to repaint!
> 
> That looks beautiful.


Thanks guys!

Yes, I'm usually anti-repaint but I've had several projects lately where there wasn't any other option.
There is something nice about working with a clean slate though.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Team cut drop outs.


That is so cool! I have never seen them. Great job!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> What Matt said. It was a Shimano cartridge bb! They got part of it out, ended up cutting into some of the threads/bb shell and called it quits there. The rest of the BB was still in there when I got it. It was in a pretty fcuked up state.


Ouch. I guess I'm glad I've never been so desperate, I never even considered that idea....

=


----------



## tburger (Apr 27, 2004)

Awesome resto! Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

If you could just do away w/ the bright zip ties holding shark fin on the cstay... black is your friend.


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

DAYYYYY-UMMMM that's a handsome bike. Nice work as ever, Eric.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> If you could just do away w/ the bright zip ties holding shark fin on the cstay... black is your friend.


Ran out of black. It was either yellow or bright pink. I'll fix that when I get more black ones!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I want it back now.



Just kidding, great job bringing it back. 

@MCS yes, I was very desperate to get that shell out. Went a little overboard but it held up.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

It doesn't get any better than this color combination for a Yeti. Superbe built!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

chefmiguel said:


> I want it back now.
> Just kidding, great job bringing it back.


Haha, no.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

That came out great E....shame on you Mig for letting that west coast boy out do you, lol.


Some great details on the build before, and like banks said those dropouts are *****in'...can you tell us anything about them?


Is the stem an og team cut or a recently modded A-tac?


And by the way....I dig the colored zip ties...very much what I would have done in 1991.



Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

chefmiguel said:


> I want it back now.
> 
> Just kidding, great job bringing it back.
> 
> @MCS yes, I was very desperate to get that shell out. Went a little overboard but it held up.


What did you get? A slingshot or a diamondback apex?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

It needed a new home, owned it since new.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

chefmiguel said:


> It needed a new home, owned it since new.


I don't know why but that makes me sad.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Ran out of black. It was either yellow or bright pink. I'll fix that when I get more black ones!


I call BS. Nobody ever runs out of black zip ties. Secondly, yellow would have matched the fork and stem.

Face it, you just liked the pink. 

As usual sir, great commitment to the project and bloody awesome result!

Grumps


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> I call BS. Nobody ever runs out of black zip ties. Secondly, yellow would have matched the fork and stem.
> 
> Face it, you just liked the pink.
> 
> ...


LOL. Yellow.. ok.. but dirty mucky yellow in say 2 weeks of ridin won't match anything.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> I don't know why but that makes me sad.


Girls.. always so sentimental.


----------



## Marcelo Bernal Soto (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow, great!!! Very good restoration!

Enviado desde mi D6503 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

Looks great!


----------

